# Another Smoker Question



## BB-que (Mar 14, 2021)

What are the pros/cons between a offset stick burner vs a cabinet smoker?  How does fire/wood management differ?  What do folks think with regard to smoke profile of a cabinet vs an offset?  Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## mike243 (Mar 14, 2021)

Some folks claim a offset stick burner is the best, I love it all and might be able to taste the difference if laid out side by side at the same time, but its hard to tell great food from great food if a man knows his equipment it don't matter if it came off the hood of a 57 Chevy lol


----------



## BB-que (Mar 14, 2021)

mike243 said:


> Some folks claim a offset stick burner is the best, I love it all and might be able to taste the difference if laid out side by side at the same time, but its hard to tell great food from great food if a man knows his equipment it don't matter if it came off the hood of a 57 Chevy lol


Ha, fair enough and understand your point.  I have a pellet pooper and it’s great for a lot of reasons, smoke flavor isn’t one of them.  Was just curious with a cabinet how the wood is managed and how folks think it compares to an offset.


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 14, 2021)

mike243 said:


> Some folks claim a offset stick burner is the best, I love it all and might be able to taste the difference if laid out side by side at the same time, but its hard to tell great food from great food if a man knows his equipment it don't matter if it came off the hood of a 57 Chevy lol


Well if it came off the hood of a '57 Chevy it would taste freaking awesome!
Jim


----------



## Inscrutable (Mar 14, 2021)

A fun reference I know, but if really you get the hood of a 57 Chevy hot enough to cook your car should be confiscated and donated to someone who would appreciate and take care of it ...  ooh, pick me, pick me ... and feel free to send those ribs over too


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 14, 2021)

What's a cabinet smoker?


----------



## chp (Mar 14, 2021)

BB-que said:


> What are the pros/cons between a offset stick burner vs a cabinet smoker?  How does fire/wood management differ?  What do folks think with regard to smoke profile of a cabinet vs an offset?  Thanks in advance for any input.


I have had my offset for many years, but recently got an insulated cabinet smoker. I think the offset consumes more wood, but the smoke flavor is amazing. The cabinet smoker is much more fuel efficient, it doesn’t need to be tended as often, but I have not been able to get the same flavor. It certainly could just be me! I’m thinking about mods to make it more like a reverse flow to get a better smoke flavor.


----------



## BB-que (Mar 14, 2021)

so do you still use splits in your cabinet or you using chips or chunks?  I always hear how much easier managing a cabinet is,  but don’t you have to constantly put splits in the cabinet as well?


----------



## mike243 (Mar 14, 2021)

BB I don't think they move any where near the air that a offset does and a lot of them are double wall or insulated so it cuts down on fuel usage,  splits/charcoal  are in use but not sure the amount of each in order to control the smoke


----------



## mike243 (Mar 14, 2021)

Also they are a vertical style vs traditional style


----------



## BB-que (Mar 14, 2021)

mike243 said:


> Also they are a vertical style vs traditional style


I consistsntly hear that the offsets smoke flavor is unique and really can’t be matched.


----------



## chp (Mar 14, 2021)

BB-que said:


> so do you still use splits in your cabinet or you using chips or chunks?  I always hear how much easier managing a cabinet is,  but don’t you have to constantly put splits in the cabinet as well?


I’m still using a mix of chunks and lump charcoal. I haven’t tried splits yet. However, I probably tinker with my offset every hour while the cabinet smoker can go several hours before temps start to drop off. Sorry I am not more help, but I just have not had the cabinet long and only have a few runs in (none with splits). I’m also looking forward to hearing from someone that really knows how to operate a cabinet smoker.


----------



## BB-que (Mar 14, 2021)

chp said:


> I’m still using a mix of chunks and lump charcoal. I haven’t tried splits yet. However, I probably tinker with my offset every hour while the cabinet smoker can go several hours before temps start to drop off. Sorry I am not more help, but I just have not had the cabinet long and only have a few runs in (none with splits). I’m also looking forward to hearing from someone that really knows how to operate a cabinet smoker.


That’s actually quite helpful


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 20, 2021)

Biggest difference, Vertical smokers like Lone Starz, use charcoal for heat and chunks for flavor. Offset smokers can be started with charcoal but heat and smoke come from 100% wood burning.  So Yes, there will be a flavor difference, but what's your goal? Experience the solitude of tending an Offset for 6, 8, 16 hours? Or getting a similar result from a much more Set and Forget, Vertical. You can still hang by the smoker and commune with nature, but if the Lawn needs cut, or you want to get some sleep, you can do that too...JJ


----------

